# I need a ID



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

I forgot the name, does anyone know?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Seems like a Crystal black shrimp


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Is this a dark sexy shrimp or one of the mini cleaner-types? I remember seeing some mini cleaners for sale a while back.


DOH! Sorry, I'm still in a saltwater headspace LOL it's FW


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

x2 on the Crystal Black Shrimp. Looks like one


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Crystal Black or Blue Bee Shrimp


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

after comparing some pics its common name the blue bee or sulawesi blue bee Cardina sp.

thanks!


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

It's a blue bee, where did you get it from cris?


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

it's a blue bee!! woah! awesome!


----------



## Marcel Legros (Oct 15, 2010)

Blue bee for sure. Very nice!


----------

